# The Double Privy



## TREASUREHUNT (Mar 7, 2018)

Me and Leon went out digging on Saturday and were planning on digging a spot we found last year but with the soft ground we started probing and I found 2 new real good spots with both turned out to be privys. The 1st was 1890's and the 2nd was 1870's. Found a few local druggists a PH Kling Peninsular Brewing from Detroit.  Dr Crooks wine of pine tar, McBride Medicine co Sarsaparilla, 1854 Keystone Malt Whiskey Philada. [FONT=Calibri, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dr peirce favorite [/FONT][FONT=Roboto, arial, sans-serif]prescription. Mrs Winslow's soothing syrup.[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, Helvetica, sans-serif] All kinds of broken china and pottery. P[/FONT]lus a bunch of really cool odd bottles.  Plan on going back this weekend.


----------



## riverdiver (Mar 7, 2018)

Love the Inks and Meds, great job guys, looks like you had a blast!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 7, 2018)

Dang it! Those are great finds! Ya’ll are having a blast I bet.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Mar 7, 2018)

With the ground up here finally unthawed  , it was sure good to get out digging this year. Finding all that cool stuff was a bonus.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Mar 7, 2018)

Finding all those inks and finding a a bunch of black chalk pencils makes us think this may of been a school house at one time.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2018)

*I think we found at least 5 or 6 inks. a bunch of black chalk pencils. Possibly a school house? Maybe that's why we only found 3 beers. A Killer Klings Peninsular Brewing Aqua Quart bottle & 2 Carrolls aqua quarts from Jackson Michigan but both broken. Some pics below. LEON.*


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2018)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2018)

*More Pics. *


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2018)

*More Pics. 

*


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2018)

*More Pics.

*


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2018)

*More Pics.

*


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 8, 2018)

Leon, that looks like a fun (if not cold) dig. Good amount of unbroken bottles looks like.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Way to go guys. 
Jim S


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 8, 2018)

Love that one in the last post/last pic!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks like another great site.


----------

